# What's so wrong with being an exclusive MAC whore?



## Mochahantas (Aug 10, 2009)

Just curious.

Lately, I've been reading A LOT of posts that allude to the fact that women 'should step outside the box and try other things.' I've even read people say things like, it annoys them that people are close minded to MAC and only prefer MAC.

Now I use other products, but there are some things that I am exclusive only to MAC (lip gloss). Part of it is the name brand and part of it is that MAC has the best lip glosses out in the market (IMHO). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't care what anyone else has to say about it either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whatever reasoning behind someone wanting a stash exclusive to the MAC brand, why does it seem to bother some people? If being a MAC whore (I'm using this term loosely, so no offense to anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is okay with the said person, what's the harm in it? Even if they are "missing out" on other things, if they're happy being content to ONLY MAC what's the problem?

Just starting this post for some conversation.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 10, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with it.  It's a personal choice.  You decide what's best for you. 

Other people may suggest that you try things outside of the MAC, as there are some really fantastic products out there, but hey, it's just makeup and no one is putting a gun to anyone's head.  Do what you want. 

I am MAC_Whore and even I am not MAC-exclusive.  In fact, the more time and experience I have with cosmetics, the more I have branched out to other brands.  Personally, it has been very rewarding and I have found some great items.


----------



## User49 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think anything that is fashion based and has a cult following will recieve critique. But I'm happy to admit I'm a TOTAL mac whore. I love the company, i love the collections. I do like some other brands and their products but really if i had to choose i'd choose mac everytime. I think people just get annoyed because they want something to gripe about.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm a mac whore when it comes to certain products - for example pigments. nobody does loose powders like mac does. they have soooo much choice it's unreal! same goes for shadows and lipsticks.  however i still use other brands. i'd never only buy just mac because i find some things like mascaras are done even better by drugstore brands like maybelline.  same goes for foundation. i love my mac and i am indeed a mac whore and about 85% of my make up is mac. but im always open to trying different brands


----------



## kittykit (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been using MAC for 8 years and I have tried other brands but I still prefer to get certain stuffs from MAC - for example, eye shadows, pigments, blushes, blot powder, etc.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

MAC is the vast majority of my collection. There is nothing wrong with being MAC exclusive; lord knows that I am a big brand loyalist! It is rare that I try other brands but I do on occasion if it has been raved about! It's all a personal decision, and there is nothing wrong with being exclusive to MAC or loving products from all brands!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 10, 2009)

I admit that I'm a MAC whore and I love their products so much, especially lipglasses, lipsticks, eyeshadows and pigments. There is nothing wrong with being a total MAC addict.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 10, 2009)

i love MAC but perfer certain items from other brands.. but that said, it's really a personal choice.


----------



## hello_kitty (Aug 10, 2009)

My makeup would be 100% MAC if I didn't choose other brands for mascara and eyeliners.  When I find something I like, I tend to stick to it.  It's me using the stuff, not other people, so I don't care what they say!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_There's nothing wrong with it. It's a personal choice. You decide what's best for you. 

Other people may suggest that you try things outside of the MAC, as there are some really fantastic products out there, but hey, it's just makeup and no one is putting a gun to anyone's head. Do what you want. 

I am MAC_Whore and even I am not MAC-exclusive. In fact, the more time and experience I have with cosmetics, the more I have branched out to other brands. Personally, it has been very rewarding and I have found some great items._

 
What she said.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 10, 2009)

about 75% of my collection is MAC, there are certain things from NARS, Guerlain, Laura Mercier, Dior, and MUFE, that I love love and only buy theirs...Dior Mascara, NARS Multiple, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer....you get the idea. I have never thought about someone having solely MAC as a bad thing, though.....I think their stuff is great, but for me, finding the best in every line is a fabulous hobby.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 10, 2009)

as long as you don't go out and see something you like, and say 'i cant get that cos its not mac' then its fine, if you like something get it, regardless of brand, if that happens that its all the same brand or all different brands, that doesn't matter either.
as long as you don't limit yourself to only one, unless that product really is something you prefer to others
does that make sense?


----------



## LiAnn (Aug 10, 2009)

If MAC is what you prefer exclusively, use it and enjoy it! It just means that (for the present) you've found a set of tools that you like, and KNOW you like. Don't be afraid to try other products if you think you might like them (other posters have mentioned this), but don't feel like you have to apologize for your buying/using habits, or try to defend being a '[insert brand name] whore'. It's the set of tools (toys) that works for you, you enjoy them, stick with what you prefer! This is most definitely a preference-thing. Different products/brands will work better for different people. I like MAC's range of colors and their initial philosophy, but I really prefer loose powders and wish that MAC made mascara in colors other than black (black-brown would be nice...a rich navy blue, a deep plum, maybe? Waterproof, even? Bueller? Bueller? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I admit, I'm pretty much the polar opposite of everyone on this board. I've tried MAC's pigments, nail polish, lip stick, mascara, eyeliner, and lip gloss; but the only thing I've found that I really like is their paint pots. I'm mostly here for the cool looks and interesting tutorials


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 10, 2009)

Honestly, it is going to be a personal decision. I am going to choose what looks best on my skin, my coloring, my chemistry and my wallet.

But, I am more likely to try a MAC product because it is MAC and they rarely let me down. Which is why most of my collection is also MAC... I look at MAC first for my needs and when their product doesn't meet them then I start venturing into other trusted brands.


----------



## Ebbychina (Aug 10, 2009)

A person should never, ever have to justify the choices they make in life, especially with respect to makeup! 80% of my collection is MAC, and although there are other brands which I prefer for items such as liners and mascara, because I can't justify spending a lot for those items, I generally buy MAC.

Unless someone is blogging about giving me money to support another brand, I will continue to buy what brand makes me happy! We work hard to support our makeup loves, we shouldn't have to justify anything!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 10, 2009)

I love MAC just as much as any die hard fan, but I'm also a PRODUCT JUNKIE, so I'm naturally going to want to try other things. I'm not that closed off that I won't try other brands.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am about 90% MAC...But I say people should buy what they like...who cares what anyone else thinks...my Money my purchase...I buy what I like not what the beauty gurus rate as the next best thing ... Anyone has a problem with it...thats their issue to deal with not mine...I will always choose MAC first..it's what I know and love


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

It's your face - wear what you want on it!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_It's your face - wear what you want on it!_

 
well said!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong it with at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a Molton Brown whore when it comes to showergels/soaps and that's all I will ever use in the bathroom as they work the best for me.

If the whole range of products work for you, carry on using them!


----------



## makeba (Aug 10, 2009)

my collection is about 98% mac for sure but thats becuz i found a line i really enjoy. i like mac because you have so many new collections that are released with some repromotes and a lot of new products that i enjoy. every 2 - 3 months you can expect a new collection from mac whereas others i have not seen do this like mac does. i could be wrong but hey! 
i do think its good to explore other options though because i have found that i am more fond of MUFE matte foundation over MAC studio fix since my skin type is changing to more oily than combination skin.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Nothing wrong it with at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a Molton Brown whore when it comes to showergels/soaps and that's all I will ever use in the bathroom as they work the best for me.

If the whole range of products work for you, carry on using them!_

 
Molton Brown stuff is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mum visits me 2-3 times a year and she always brings me a massive bag full of Molton Brown goodies - i love the shower gels and the body lotions


----------



## concertina (Aug 10, 2009)

I try not to be one-dimensional, least of all in my make-up.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I try not to be one-dimensional, least of all in my make-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, my best friend is a stick figure and I found that remark highly offensive.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 10, 2009)

you'll just end up missing out on lots of great products. 
I do love mac, and about 90% of my collection is MAC. That being said, if i never looked elsewhere i would never had used UDPP and gotten a ton of my shadows to work (that dont work with mac bases). Or i wouldnt be able to wear foundation, as mac doesnt have my colour and im allergic to it. I wouldnt be able to use primer. I wouldnt have an eyebrow powder. I would be buying crappy mascara. I would never have discovered my fav. blush or lip gloss.

I mean, i guess if you dont branch out  ever yo dont know what your missing... so you cant be upset. But why miss out??


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2009)

ooohh! udpp! another amazing find which isn't mac!


----------



## newlymaclover (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the theory is more for people that are all "I only like/will only use MAC" without having tried anything else.....much the same as a child will say "I hate tomato" without ever having tried it. 

Personally, I think it is about finding what works best for YOU. I would never be entirely MAC exclusive as I know there are other particular products out there that suit me much better (eg Estee Lauder foundation), but, if you have tried other products and still find MAC is the best for you in that specific product, then I see no issue with being MAC exclusive.

I am MAC exclusive when it comes to eyeshadow because I know the colours, I know how to work them, I know they're not going to crease any time soon, etc etc.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a MAC Whore I'll admit it if you look in my traincase all my make up is MAC. I love it not just the brand but the quality the collections the different colors and shades. I dont use MAC for skincare I do use clinique for that.


----------



## Mochahantas (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much for replying!


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

****


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it's totally up to the person;
what you like is a part of your individuality; which is what makes you you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I think it's silly for people to say 
_Quote:
'should step outside the box and try other things.'
_because if you don't want to it's your choice and has nothing to do with anyone else but yourself.


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

it's a personal preference therefore there's nothing wrong with it. but personally i think that there are sooooo many great products that mac doesn't have, to me i just don't wanna miss out.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2009)

In my personal experience, I have found that if I stray from MAC it always bites me on the ass (putting it bluntly). The only time staying from MAC has payed off for me was my YSL lipsticks (& foundation), - they are good, but I still perfer MAC lipsticks... No matter how many brands I try - I always come back to MAC.

Their products are cheap for what they are, good qualilty and have a wide range. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with being MAC exclusive.. when you think about it, lots of people are exclusive to brands (cars, appliances, electronics, clothing, shoes etc..).

Enjoy what makes you happpy and don't worry about what other people are doing/thinking.


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

People are nosey and judgemental. Frankly, why should what one person wants be any business to the next person? (unless you're being a friend to someone who clearly needs "help"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Obviously I'm saying this in relation to makeup, fashion, etc....


----------



## kippeydale (Sep 20, 2009)

I used to be a BA at Lancome and still have good friends who work there plus the surrounding cosmetic counters.  As a result, I have tons of Lancome and Estee Lauder, so for me, my new obsession with MAC IS stepping outside the box!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been a fairly devoted MAC fan for over 10 years now. I definitely went through a phase at one point of just loving everything MAC and having long wishlists all the time... Nowadays, I feel like I've "picked through" most of the permanent range. Although I do get excited when new products or collections come out, I'm more "I can take it or leave it" than I used to, simply because I have so much MAC that I hardly touch.

So in the last year I've been branching out, and I have to say I'm enjoying discovering new things. I've been using MAC so long it's like I almost forgot that there are lots of other great products out there! I'm currently obsessed with Chanel and Inglot.

Everyone's different, but to me MAC is like an old friend that I can come back to any time and it feels good and familiar, even if I've been away for a while


----------



## Almost black. (Sep 21, 2009)

I never was one-brand person and I don't think I'll ever be. I really like to try pretty much everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must admit that I don't actually understand why would someone prefer just one brand (because there are so many other interesting brands and would be a shame not to try them, lol), but we all make our own choices and I would never judge someone just because of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although, I see the good side of it - you're always focused only on that brand so you don't have to spend extra money to try other stuff.


----------



## Leven (Sep 21, 2009)

It personally doesnt bother be when people are big MAC fans and have a collection consisting of mainly MAC. Do i think MAC is at such a level that it should take up most of the space in my collection? No i dont, but i respect you if thats your prefrence.

The only thing that bothers me, is when a so called "MAC Whore" is unwilling to admit when MAC has done a crappy collection, or come out with so-so products. Because lets face it, they do. But EVERY brand does that, so dont get upset.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2009)

well, for my personal needs and budget, MAC is still the best overall brand. I enjoy their products and their pricing. I buy almost exclusively their lipsticks, lipglosses, pigments and eyeshadows. I would say especially their brushes, lipsticks and lipglosses are the best I've tried.

However, I don't think they're the best at every single product. I go to Makeup for Ever for foundation, powder and bright matte eyeshadows, Nars for blushes (though I also use MAC), Too Faced for Bbronzer, Urban Decay and Lise Watier for eyeliners and OPI, CHG, Misa and Color Club for nailpolishes


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 26, 2009)

Nothing's wrong with being an exclusive MAC whore. I've been a MAC snob for years now and I don't think there is a cure for me. I have started to try other things and like some other brands like MUFE and NARS for I love MAC and my loyalty is to the MAC brand, hands down. People shouldn't be annoyed at this, it's your prerogative and pocketbook, after all. So what if you don't want to try other brands. If you miss out, you miss out, it's not their problem. Do what you want. 

I love not only the quality, but the color selection, the packaging - just everything about the brand. They are incredibly innovative and continuously produce awesome, cutting-edge products that are useful and totally relevant to the cosmetic industry. Furthermore, they are on the lower end of the high-end cosmetics price scale. MAC just sets themselves apart from the pack and they are and will continue to be the industry leader when it comes to cosmetics. They just have all the right ingredients.


----------



## Rita Baumann (Sep 26, 2009)

Once upon a time I was MUFE exclusive.  Then I discovered Mac Pigments, fluidlines and dazzleglasses.  Pigments are really the best VALUE in high end loose powders.  MUFE eyeshadows are 19-20 bucks for a pan.  MAC  Pigments are 19 bucks for 7.5g.  You do the math.  I still love my MUFE, but MAC is now at least 45% of my stash.

UDPP - it's funny when ppl talk about this because it's the only thing from Urban Decay I actually like.  Even so, I hate the packaging.  I hate all the Urban Decay packaging.  When I put the UDPP in my train case it looks like a toy. Yuck.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 26, 2009)

nothing wrong with being an exclusive MAC whore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 80% of my stuff is mac, the rest is random odd and ends from drugstores. proud of it!


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 26, 2009)

....


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 26, 2009)

Like most things, I say to each their own. Who cares if someone else is 100% loyal to MAC? Most of my stuff is MAC, but I don't think twice about trying something that isn't MAC if I think I'll like it. I just honestly don't understand why it's an issue at all. It's just makeup.


----------



## nursie (Sep 26, 2009)

i don't think there is anything wrong with having only mac products if they all work for you. not to mention that since i'm slightly ocd, it would make a nice neat collection of same brand in all your collection.
i've never had all of any one brand. a little of this and a little of that. my mac eyeshadow collection takes up the largest portion of all my makeup, but i still have some other brand's eyeshadows too.


----------



## User27 (Sep 30, 2009)

****


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 30, 2009)

I think its personal preference and I don't understand why anyone would care what other people are buying or not trying. If you want a 100% MAC collection, go for it and post some pics for me to drool over!!


----------



## geeko (Oct 3, 2009)

about 70% of my collection is MAC and recently i';ve been venturing out to other brands

but i still love my MAC mainly for their eyeshadows, BLUSHERS especially and pigments

No other cosmetic brand has ever come out with such a wide variety of colors for blushers and i'm absolutely am a big fan of MAC cheek products even though i do think Shu Uemura has pretty blushers as well

Not to mention, MAC is reasonably priced as compared to other counter brands and most of the time, the quality is there.

Although many people complain about the studio fix fluid foundation breakin them out, but so far i think this is the best suited foundation for me. Have tried a few other brands, but they caused my skin to flake n peel >.< and in some cases break outs. So i will probably be stickin to my MAC SFF after i'm done with my current bottle.

some other brands i like include MUFE and Shu Uemura. But my first love always has to be MAC even though of late i've been buyin less MAC. 

Tried japanese brand eyeshadows...but they are too glittery and compared with MAC ..their color payoff kinda sucks. So for eyeshadows i will always go back to MAC or MUFE or Shu. Other brands e/s kinda sucs. Dior shadows are ok...but i still prefer MAC. It provides value for money.

I dun give a darn if people say i'm a MAC whore cause if i think their product work for me I will buy. If i think the product doesn't work, I simply dun buy.

Other brands won't wow me as much as MAC in terms of the color make up. MAC has such a wide range of colors in their color make up that it feels like i'm entering a candy store each time i'm at the counter. When i pass the counter of other make up brands in the departmental store, i will feel blah cause there ain't enough variety in their selection of colors.

Once u go MAC, u can't turn back. 

For eyeshadows i love: MAC and MUFE and Shu Uemura

Blushers: MAC an Shu Uemura

Lipgloss: MAC and Dior (Don't own a lot of dior lipgloss cause they are pretty pricey as compared to MAC)

Eyeliners: MAC only

Pressed powder: My good ol MAC msf natural in medium. I probably won't be switching to other brands for face powder. I will be stickin with this for good

I do love my Mac but at the same time i do experiment a bit with other brands but there are somethings which other brands cannot compete with MAC such as the MSFs and mineralized blushers. I absolutely am a big fan of MAC's mineralized cheek products.


----------



## elle25 (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't think theres anything wrong with using only mac. But you should be open to the possibility that something is better than mac. I love mac but the foundations aren't right for me and I prefer UD liners but mac will always be my number one. 

It shouldn't really matter to others the brands someone has in their collection since it doesn't affect them in any way. As long as your happy with what you've got thats all that matters.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 3, 2009)

I think there should be a distinction between a MAC Whore and a MAC Fanboy/girl.

Fanboys/girls are the type that will swear something is the best thing ever, won't try anything else, and cannot be convinced that said thing might not be the best.  I think that is what might come into some people's heads when they hear that someone is MAC exclusive.

I think that is a lot different than someone who just prefers to stick with one product.  I'm almost 100% MAC, but I know there is some things that are better, and am willing to try them.  I just like my stuff to be one brand and I like the overall MAC "thing" (palettes, packaging, selection, price, etc.)  If someone was to look at all my makeup, they'd see that I love MAC, but they will also see there's a few MUFE and Too Faced shadows, MUFE mascaras, and Urban Decay eyeliners.  

So I wouldn't call myself a fangirl because I know MAC isn't the best for everyone, as we all have our own preferences.  There's no "omgz mac is the best thing ever, everything else sucks, you suck for not using mac!"  here even though my collection might suggest otherwise!


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 3, 2009)

i agree with  hello kitty. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a mac- whore. At the moment i am one myself hahah but i'm open to other brands.
I'm just leaning more towards MAC because of the high quality products.


----------



## alanna (Dec 13, 2009)

I feel bad for those people when they're so tuned into mac they tune out any other great products from other brands. The mac cult has took me under, for a few months. I started thinking they were the best blah blah blah. Then I started trying numerous things and I realized that they're just another makeup brand that has their strengths and weaknesses. The MAC movement has done great things and Mac is relatively innovative in their products and collections. I think there would be other high-brand "cults" if there were more free-standing stores rather than Sephora retailing the brands. 
People are just ridiculous if they stay in their one little mac-hoarding box and never check out their options. If people are getting actually upset about others exclusive use of mac, they need to re-evaluate their lives. After all, it's only makeup, and at the end of the day -or night- it just gets washed off.
LOL


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alanna* 

 
_IIf people are getting actually upset about others exclusive use of mac, they need to re-evaluate their lives. After all, it's only makeup, and at the end of the day -or night- it just gets washed off.
LOL_

 
Amen to that!


----------



## Folie (Dec 13, 2009)

This doesn't apply to you, because I don't know you well and you don't seem to be this type of person, but it only bothers me when some people think they're better than others because they own only MAC or a a lot of MAC. I knew this person, offline, and she was all "You only have this many shadows?! I have this many..." and would always do things like that. Once I wearing a lipstick and she liked it and asked what it was. I told her the name and she was all "MAC doesn't make that." like all smug. "I was all it's not MAC." She was all who made it and I told her it was Chanel, I do prefer Chanel and YSL lip products. She looked like crushed. I think that's what happens to some, not all, people who become too wrapped up in MAC. They think it's the end all to be all and become like uppity when people don't have it. There are brands that cost more and make better things. So, if a person like only MAC, I don't mind. However, when they start to get a tude over it, I don't like it.


----------



## babycoconut (Dec 14, 2009)

Life is too short for me to give a half a damn about what other people think of me. I actually have problems with girls who blow their entire savings or paycheck in order to buy MAC when they should really be using the money on things like food, bills, etc.  That's not good.


----------



## mae13 (Dec 15, 2009)

It really doesn't (or shouldn't) matter what makeup people choose to wear.

I can definitely understand the idea of being loyal to one brand - I'm a Mac-phile (speaking of the computers), and I'm 95% exclusive to BPAL when it comes to perfume. Both those choices come from having tried a variety of options and having found that those two brands represent the highest success rate for me personally. 

If that's what leads one to embrace MAC exclusively, well then, more power to you.

I can also understand not wanting to test other brands if across the board you've been satisfied by MAC. It can be expensive to buy a bunch of things that may end up not working out. 

What I think is troubling is when people who are loyal to one brand can't get past their devotion and make value judgements about other people based on what they use, or when their identity becomes so wrapped up in the brand that it ceases to be a form of personal expression.


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally am not a MAC ho, (I mean, I have so many brands that I'm not any brand's ho, but I AM a huge huge makeup ho in general), but I don't care whether others use MAC only or not at all. It doesn't bug me. Everyone has their preferences.

In my experience with makeup, it's not so much brand discrimination as makeup discrimination - I HATE people who judge me as shallow or stupid or spendthrift or superficial just because of my stash of makeup and nail polish, and I like bags. I mean, who is to judge?

That said though, this entire thread reminds me of this incident which happened to me in college. While visiting my dorm room, this girl was bragging to me about how much she spends on makeup. She was all like, "Oh I spend $200 a month on Bare Escentuals..I get their foundation kit" and basically having this I-know-EVERYTHING-about-makeup attitude. And then she caught sight of my makeup stash in my drawers, and started screaming "OH MY GOD!!! OH MY GOD!!! OH MY GOD!!!" over and over again, and immediately shut up about makeup after that. And after that incident, I never had to hear her lecture on makeup anymore.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 16, 2009)

Eh, I'm on the fence about the subject. This is pretty much what everyone else has said but I'll continue anyway... 

There isn't anything wrong with being exclusive to one brand if thats what you want, but I think if you are in the mind set of 'MAC rules all' and completely dismiss any other brand, you're missing out on some fantastic products.

I admit, over the past six months (or longer!) I haven't been active on Specktra, purely because MAC hasn't inspired me at all. There hasn't been a product in a LONG while that has jumped out at me and I thought 'I have to have it'. Also, I think I've got all the permanent products I need. But, I will say whilst I haven't been active on the MAC scene (I couldn't tell you the next collection coming out!), I've discovered a whole bunch of other mid to high end products as well as drug store products that I believe are equally as good if not better than MAC's. 

I guess the moral is step outside the box every once in a while...


----------

